# Futter für große Brassen



## Klo (23. Januar 2007)

Hi,

was haltet ihr denn von dieser futtermischung für große Brassen:
50% Waffelmehl
25% TTX
25% Fisch- oder Forellimehl

gruß 
klo


----------



## jirgel (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

Da brassen kein aktives futter mögen würde ich es sehr passiv gestalten mit groben Futterpartikeln 

Eingeweichte und zerbröselte Kornflakes 80gr
Brösln 400gr
Copramelasse 5 esl
Erdnussmehl 150gr
Besquietmehl 50 gr
Maisgries gekocht 200g
Haferflocken 120gr

Das ganze noch mit Maisschrott Hanf und anderen partikel verfeinern (dosenmais)


----------



## Klo (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

das futter ist eigentlich grob(TTX)
ich wollte nicht so viele verschiedene mehle verwenden und das futter sollte hauptsächlich für große brassen sein.

thanks
klo


----------



## jirgel (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

Wenn du ein gutes Fertig Futter für Brassen suchst bin ich für Browning, la sirene


----------



## borchi (23. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*



jirgel schrieb:


> Wenn du ein gutes Fertig Futter für Brassen suchst bin ich für Browning, la sirene



Wenn Du Browning Futter nutzen möchtest, dann kann ich Dir das M7 empfehlen. Hierbei handelt es sich um ein sehr grobes Futter, welches für Brassen sehr anziehend wirkt.

Solltest Du generell Interesse an unterschiedlichen Futterrezepten haben, dann gucke doch mal auf die Seite www.champions-team.de . Blättere die Seiten durch und suche die unterschiedlichen Futter des Monats.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

wen du ein gutes futter willst dan kauf dir nen sack grund futter von angelsport ofenlocher. , dan die zusätze t-orange in pulver von van der eynde, und das brassen flüssig  habe damit sehr gute erfahrung


----------



## borchi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> wen du ein gutes futter willst dan kauf dir nen sack grund futter von angelsport ofenlocher. , dan die zusätze t-orange in pulver von van der eynde, und das brassen flüssig habe damit sehr gute erfahrung


 
man sollte da nichts pauschalisieren. Ein gutes Brassenfutter für ein Fliessgewässer sieht deutlich anders aus als ein gutes ´Brassenfutter für ein Stillgewässer.

Wofür soll das Futter den sein?


----------



## Klo (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

Meine Gewässer sind zum einen ein mittelschnell fließender Fluss(Isar) und ein seeeeeehr langsam fließender Staubereich der Isar(ist aber nicht viel breiter als der Fluss => kein Stausee). 
Ich wollte das Futter zum Feedern und an der Method Feeder verwenden. Wie bereits gesagt wollte ich bevorzugt große Brassen (>50cm) fangen. 
TTX und Fischmehl sollten auf jeden Fall drin sein. Dazu wollte ich noch ein süßes Mehl mischen (als Hauptbestandteil).


gruß
klo


----------



## Schildifreak (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

@ ronnywalter

Wie ist die genaue Bezeichnung für das Grundfutter vom Ofenloch?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

Schildifreak vbmenu_register("postmenu_1431491", true);  @  ist die hausmarke von denen  gibts glaub für fluss und see aber top grundfutter. ich mische  immer sehr gerne van der eynde rein  ist das beste programm was ich jetzt brassen technisch hatte


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

borchi @ wen ich im fluss angle kommt feine maulwurfs erde rein in das futter das reicht meistens


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

borchi vbmenu_register("postmenu_1430975", true);  @ bist du in diesem team?? wen ja was muss ich den erfüllen um in eins rein zu kommen??


----------



## borchi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*



ronnywalter schrieb:


> borchi @ wen ich im fluss angle kommt feine maulwurfs erde rein in das futter das reicht meistens


 
Erde ins Futter zu mischen ist schon mal nicht schlecht, Maulwurfserde im Fluss ist eher nicht die richtige Entscheidung. Probiere lieber Lehm aus.....


----------



## borchi (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*



Klo schrieb:


> Meine Gewässer sind zum einen ein mittelschnell fließender Fluss(Isar) und ein seeeeeehr langsam fließender Staubereich der Isar(ist aber nicht viel breiter als der Fluss => kein Stausee).
> Ich wollte das Futter zum Feedern und an der Method Feeder verwenden. Wie bereits gesagt wollte ich bevorzugt große Brassen (>50cm) fangen.
> TTX und Fischmehl sollten auf jeden Fall drin sein. Dazu wollte ich noch ein süßes Mehl mischen (als Hauptbestandteil).
> 
> ...


 
Für das Angeln mit der feeder brauchst Du keine Unmengen an Futter, dafür eine sehr hohe Qualität. Sind wirklich viele grosse Brassen am Platz, dann solltest Du auch eine Menge Lebendköder dem Futter zu geben. Ein wirklich gutes Feederfutter ist das Futter von Zammataro. Näheres hier:

http://www.champions-team.de/fdm/Juni06/001.php

Hoffe ich konnte weiterhelfen...


----------



## Schildifreak (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

@ronnywalter

Da kann ich trotzdem nichts damit anfangen!Meinst du die Master-Mix Serie?


----------



## Klo (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

@ Borchi, jirgel, ronnywalter: Ich wollte nur Einzelmehle verwenden, kein Fertigfutter.
Was haltet ihr denn von der von mir genannten Futtermischung?


gruß
klo


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

genau die  ist aber nur das grund futter, mit diesem konte ich immer mit halten an wettfischen b.z.w war immer gut dabei


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

ich fische ungern mit groben partickeln da  ich nur rotaugen auf dem platz hatte immer . und fischig  mach ich auch nie immer fruchtig oder mit speckulasius


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

borchi@ genau  ist aber nur das grund futter, mit diesem konte ich immer mit halten an wettfischen b.z.w war immer gut dabei. kommen ja verschiedene zusätze  noch rein


----------



## Schildifreak (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

Ist das auch im Katalog oder im Internet,oder muss ich da bei
Ofenloch erst anfragen?Wie viel kostet es?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

hab noch nen 25kg sack bei mir stehn den wo ich nimmer brauche ist  schon vertig gemixst.

preise weis ich grad nicht da ich den neuen noch nicht habe und der alte schon im mülleimer ischt


----------



## Schildifreak (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

Wie kann ich das Futter jetzt kaufen?


----------



## Carphunter2401 (24. Januar 2007)

*AW: Futter für große Brassen*

hast du kein katalog von denen??., ich kann dir au mein futter sack anbitten. 25kg  süsser-würtzig  auf brassen


----------

